# RETURNING AFTER A 10 YEAR BREAK (lol) HELP PLEASE



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN.

MANY YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS IN MY TWENTY`S I USED TO WORK OUT, EAT PROPERLY AND USE STERIODS. I WAS IN GREAT SHAPE AND HAPPY WITH MY SELF. THEN AS WE ALL DO I MET THE GIRL OF MY DREAMS, DIDNT HAVE THE TIME TO TRAIN, PURCHASED A HOUSE AND STARTED A FAMILY. TEN YEARS ON I AM NOW A MESS AND NEED SOME HELP FROM YOU GUYS.

IM STILL FAIRLY STOCKY AND HAVE A LARGE CHEST BUT EVERYTHING IS COVERED IN A LAYER OF FAT AND TO BE HONEST IM VERY UNHAPPY WITH MY STOMACH. I NOW WANT TO GET BACK INTO THE LIFE STYLE THAT I USED TO LOVE AND WOULD BE GRATEFULL FOR ALL HELP.

IM LOOKING TO START PUTTING ON THE MUSCLE AGAIN STERIOD FREE AND LOOSE THE FAT WHICH IS THE PRIORATY FIRST. IM STARTING TODAY 30-08-04 AND WILL BE EATING AS FOLLOWS UNLESS YOU CAN ADVISE.

MEAL 1........................PROTEIN SHAKE

BANNANA

MULTI VITAMIN

MEAL 2........................TUNA AND SWEETCORN SANDWHICH

MEAL 3........................CHICKEN

BROWN RICE

GREEN BEANS

TRAINING

MEAL 4........................PROTEIN SHAKE

BED TIME....................L CARTINE TABLET

I WILL BE DRINKING WATER THROUGH THE DAY AND IF I GET HUNGRY I WILL EAT FRUIT . WILL THIS AT LEAST GET ME STARTED ON THE LOSS OF THE FAT AND IS THEIR ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD OR SHOULDNT DO

WEIGHTS MON-WED-FRI

STATIONARY CYCLE TUE-THU-SAT

SUNDAY REST.

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED AS I AM A BIT OUT OF TOUCH THESE DAYS

THANKYOU


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I feel at first to use basic compound exercises to start with. Lets build up some muslce first and this you will notice will come pretty fast as muscle has memory.

If you are more concerned about losing some weight then try and use carbs that are lower in the glycemic index or (GI). There are some posts in the article section on the GI.

I would for sure start the weights today.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

NOt a bad start there tyson, I'm impressed as you know how to eat pretty well already.

I fear you have restricted yourself a little too much and after a couple of weeks you will have used much of your stered glycogen and may snack too much.

The fruit when hungry is an excellent idea for a start. When the time comes that your appetite gets the best of you, add another meal in there simmilar to the ones already mentioned above.

I feel your body may object to such low fat so a supplement of olive oil or flax may be good with every whole food meal (1 tbsp) as well as a little cold water fish every few days.

One last thing is to allow your self a cheat meal twice a week, guilt free. This meal will help keep sanity and help keep the Mrs!!! LOL

Good luck tyson


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Do i take that to mean that i should build muscle faster and easier due to the memory of a muscle than if i had never lifted a weight before even after ten years ? Also i see every body seems to say stay away from bread, pasta ect: if you want to loose weight but when i used to train i lived on pasta and tuna so does this no longer belong in the body building scene now ? i think i have to have a little bread a day as i seem to get weak or dizzy if i dont get enough carbs so i assume this would be ok.

AS FOR THE WEIGHTS I WILL BE DOING MY FIRST SESSION TONIGHT AT 8PM, THE FIRST FOR 10 YEARS, PROBALLY WONT BE ABLE TO MOVE TOMMOROW lol

CHEERS M8


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS JIMMY,

I WAS HOPING I HADNT FORGOT ALL THE BASICS FROM YEARS AGO AND YOUR ADVICE ON MY DIET HAS BEEN TAKEN ONBOARD. I HAVE NEVER USED OLIVE OIL THOUGH DO I JUST POUR THIS OVER MY TUNA OR SOMETHING. YOU MENTION A CHEAT MEAL THAT SOUNDS BLOODY GOOD TO ME BUT WHAT DO YOU MEAN, DO I TAKE IT THAT ONCE IN A BLUE MOON I CAN HAVE A PIZZA OR IS THAT CHEATING TO MUCH.

AGAIN AS I SAID TO THE OTHER BLOKE WHO WAS KIND ENOUGH TO REPLY, I USED TO EAT PASTA, POTATOES ECT: IN MY YOUNGER DAYS BUT ADMITTADLY I WAS BULKING UP IN THEM DAYS BUT IT SEEMS WEIRD TO ME TO COME BACK TO THE SPORT AND READ I SHOULDNT HAVE THESE THINGS NOW....ANY ADVICE ON THIS ?

I WANT TO GET BIG AGAIN BUT BEFORE ANY THING THE GUT HAS GOT TO GO.

CHEERS M8


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes, muscle memory means that your tissue will grow very fast to where it once was

pasta and bread are ok but gluten can cause problems with some people

I have a theory that it promotes oestrogen but dietitions disagree with that

one day they will agree MWA HA HA


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Tyson - What's been said already is 100%.

I had a 8 year break from lifting - and found that it all came back really fast. I started to get new personal bests on my lifts after about 7 months. It is now a year on down the line and I am stronger (and bigger) than I ever have been.

Best of luck with it all and keep you self motiviated.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THAT, I THOUGHT I MIGHT BE FLOGGING A DEAD HORSE BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE SOME ONE ELSE WHO HAS BEEN IN A SIMALAR SITUATION. ONE QUESTION TOO ADD, I AM HAVING 300GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST DAILY TO HELP LIFT MY PROTEIN INTAKE BUT I WORKED OUT THE CALORIES ARE OVER 500, SURLY EVEN THOUGH THE FAT IS LOW, I WONT LOOSE THE EXTRA POUNDS IS THIS TRUE.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

neglegable

try not to get too caught up with kcals, it just confuses the issue


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

STUCK TO DIET FOR A WEEK NOW, EXCEPT ONE BAD DAY WHEN VISITED FRIENDS, TRAINED TWICE ONLY THIS WEEK AS ITS THE FIRST WEEK I HAVE RETURNED AND DIDNT WANT TO OVER DO IT AND ON TOP OF THAT DONE THE STATIONARY CYCLE FOR 20 MIN ON FOUR EVENINGS AGAIN JUST TO GET STARTED AND I HAVE LOST NOTHING AT ALL NOT EVEN A BLOODY POUND OF FAT. WHAT NOW ?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

It will take time mate.

BUT there is nothin to suggest that what have burnt off in fat you have gained in muscle.

keep it up though, things will come together


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

IS ATKINS A GOOD IDEA JUST FOR 1 MONTH TO LOOSE THE FAT AND THAT WAY START BUILDING THE MUSCLE ON A BETTER BASE SO TO SPEAK.

ANY ADVICE WELCOME. LOOKING TO START ATKINS TOMMORROW THURSDAY 9TH UNLESS OTHER WISE ADVISED. IM GOING ON HOLIDAY IN OCTOBER AND WANT TO LOOSE WEIGHT FAST.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm no expert on this at all but from what I understand it is VERY difficult to build muscle AND burn fat, you need loads of cals for the muscle building. to loose fat you cave to be keytonic (I think that is the correct useage of the word) which means you have to lower your Kal intake. As somebody said to build muscle and loose fat you would need a PHD in nutrition. (unless your on gear).

If it were me I would do the muscle building part, to get ur muscles back to sise (allegedly it wont take long). Then get into loosing fat. Just me though im sure others will have more ideas.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

​
THANKS FOR REPLY, I SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING AND IT MAKES SENSE BUT GIVES ME ANOTHER TOPIC TO ASK ABOUT IF ANY ONE HAS VIEWS.

WHATS BETTER TO LOOSE THE FAT BEFORE BEGINING A WEIGHT TRAINING PERIOD OR BULK UP THE MUSCLE FIRST THEN CUT UP AFTER OR EVEN MORE TO THE POINT DOES IT MATTER WHICH OPTION YOU TAKE ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Atkins will give you good success. I know people that lose about 12 lbs in 14 days. Now granted some of this will be water but some will be fat too.

I would workout while doing Atkins for the added benefit.

It works great if you do it right.

Several articles in the article section or dieting section. If you are frusterated then why not give it a shot for a couple or few weeks?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The only trouble is that when you are bulking up your muscle you will undoubtedly gain fat also. I gain fat whilst bulking and i'm a skinny wretch. It may be a pain in the **** to loose some fat first only to put it back on after one month of bulking. JMO


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

​
OK IVE TAKEN IN WHAT YOU ARE SAYING BUT IM HOPING BECAUSE I HAVE A LITTLE MUSCLE LEFT FROM PREVIOUS YEARS THAT I MAY BE OK. I STILL HAVE 16" ARMS AND A 46" CHEST AND WEIGH 14 STONE AT 5FT 8 SO I KNOW I AINT MASSIVE BUT STILL PRETTY STOCKY SO IM HOPING I SHOULDNT LOOSE TO MUCH MUSCLE. ( WELL WHATS LEFT ANYWAY LOL ) AS THE OTHER PERSON SAID IN HIS REPLY I THINK I WILL TRAIN THROUGH THE ATKINS STAGE AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF 4 WEEKS. MY MISSUS DID IT ONCE SO I KNOW IT WILL BE HELL BUT WHAT AV I GOT TO LOOSE.

THANKS FOR THE REPLYS EVERY ONE. ANY MORE ADVICE STILL APPRECIATED FROM ANY ONE.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have some more advice.

Using all caps is considered shouting. You might not want to do that.

Anyways, Atkins and training you will lose som fat. This will spark your motivation some and help you to not feel discouraged. But building and leaning out all take time and to the ones who put in the time you will succeed.

Cheers


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

*Just finished 4 hell days on atkins lost 6 pounds but F*?K that it aint worth the torture, respect to any one who can do this diet. It does work but makes you so miserable. Any other ideas or even better has some one got a 1 day eating plan for me to adjust to my own taste, it needs to be for weight loss really. I will worry about building muscle after ive lost the excess weight. Ive probally put that 6 pound back on now i had to have a indian meal tonight (lol) to keep me from cracking up.*


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Just returned home from working away for 6 weeks and noticed know one has helped with with my last post, cheers lads lol.

Any way i wanted a basic meal plan to give me an idea of what to eat during the day so i can work on it starting with breakfast through to midnight. At the begining of this thread you will notice i stated i wanted to shred the fat first then start the muscle building but this is not working for me.

So i have started training but will this alone with a basic body building diet loose the extra fat rather than diet which i cannot do. Please note i am not after a ripped look as ( no offence to those who are) i dont personally like this look. im after a bulky muscle look with a flat stomach but dont care much fore abs ect: You profesionals probally look like this in your bulking season but you still look good, well thats what im after. Daily meal ideas please


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This is just my opinion others will probably have their own:

Eat lots of meals each day (none of them very large), make sure with each meal you are getting a decent dose of protien.

Have a day or two each week of more cardio focused excercise i.e. more reps, more sets, lighter loads.

Dont eat and carbs after about 3-4pm. But make sure that you are getting decent levels of protien/fat in your evening meals. (A few vegetables are fine also).

Drink loads of water all day.

The thing is that it is hard to gain muscle and get a flat stomach unless you are a nutritional expert.

You could try doing a light cardio each day before breakfast, some pressups and situps, light weights.


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

have a look at some of the other members diets and suggestions in the diets section, or have a look at robdogs journal and check out his diet. Then you can play about with it so it suits your life style etc but you need to be strict to an extent and not kid yourself or you will see no change at all.

Just keep at it, it wont happen over night but you will see differences over a few months if you follow your training and diet dailly.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers lads i will give it another bash..:lift:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Would this be good for loosing body fat and gaining muscle ?

breakfast.............porridge

protein shake

friut

vitamin

lunch..................tuna

new potatoes

dinner.................chicken

rice

veg

tea..................... chicken

scramble eggs 6

veg

TRAINING

protein shake

bed..................protein shake

I work out i will get around 360g protein on this plan and as i weigh 200lbs this is more then enough protein i hope.

ANY ADVICE ON THIS WELCOME PLEASE


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For weight loss, I would eat no less than 5 smaller meals a day and preferably 6 meals would be better.

Drink alot of water, no less than 64 oz but preferable more.

Potato and rice should be kept low as these can be kinodf hi in the glycemic Index.

Oats in morning is good with a small amount of fat like flax seed and some protein powder.

For lunch, tuna and maybe an apple with a small amounts of lets say almonds

I would eat like 6 meals a day and they can be small.

I think you need more vegetables in your diet and broccoli is good but stay away from beans and rice and potato, carots if you want to lose some weight.

You can take in carbs in the morning and after a workout but at night just stick to the fats and protein and you will be doing better.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey just because we lift weights and give advice dosn't mean we are blind. Stick to the normal font please.

How about this for breakfast, lunch and dinner do this.

45 grams of carbs.

35 grams of protein.

7.5 grams of fat.

Inbetween the big meals, snack like this.

18 grams of carbs.

14 grams of protein.

3 grams of fat.

This is a 40-30-30 ratio from the zone diet.

You could also go back on the Atkins diet and do Atkins for 2 days on one day off and two days on. Get the point?

Megatron had some good advice also. Do cardio first thing in the morning. Drink some coffee first and geterdone. If you keep up with the big blue font I will not help you anymore.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

The atkins idea two on one off soundz good but the meal plans you gave me are good but i need to know what you think should actaully be eaten. Ive taken out spuds and rice so the new diet looks like this.

BREAKFAST......PORRIDGE

PRO SHAKE

VITAMIN

LUNCH.............TUNA

PEAS/SWEETCORN

DINNER............CHICKEN BREAST

CAULI/BROCKLEY

TEA..................SAME AS DINNER

TRAINING

PRO SHAKE

BED....PRO SHAKE

Would this be better? and would you still advise to do the two day atkins or stick to this. It seems weird though as when i trained years ago i was stuffing potatoes, pasta and rice down my neck. Is the above enough to keep me going


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dump the sweet corn, that spikes insulin like crazy. Looks pretty good. I would swap the protein drinks for fish, turkey, chicken, eggs, beef, or pork, in that order actually. Drink the proteing shake post work out and in water if you want to be fanatical. Try this first, if it isn't giving you the results that you are looking for try 2 on 1 off with the atkins.

You said that when you were young you could eat what ever you wanted, well me to mate. 

I would bet you were younger and more active too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you should really consider the 5-6 meals a day rout. This will give the body stable blood sugar levels and keep the body from going catabolic while dieting.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

winger said:


> I would swap the protein drinks for fish.


Send me a 5lb tub of whey winger, i will post the kipper in the morning


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I must have my wires crossed ? I thought a protein drink could be classed as a meal replacement which means i would be having 5-6 meals a day. This is wrong i take it


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

your on the right track mate but supps arnt as good as food

if you struggle to get in food then go for the drinks but try, try, try if you can to eat


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shib said:


> Send me a 5lb tub of whey winger, i will post the kipper in the morning


Take the fish, batter it with protein powder fry the some bitch up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Tyson, I dont call drinks, bars, or powders meals. Now you can call them snacks but if you want to call it a meal do something like this:

Protein powder, flaxseed, bananna, blend it up and this could be considered a meal.

This is the reason I prefere whole foods instead of replacements.

Lets take meat for example:

It has Iron in it which helps oxygen transfer in the blood,

zinc, which helps immune system and supports testosterone production,

the fat in the meat contains CLA which Research suggests that Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) may have an effect on reducing body fat and increasing muscle mass, and Other benefits of Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) may include limiting food allergy reactions, preventing atherosclerosis, improving the immune function related to allergies and asthma, and improving glucose levels.

Beef has selenium which is a known antioxidant which also involved in the metabolism of thyroid hormones and also is linked to reducing the risk of certain cancers and heart disease, as well as help the body to fight off infections.

Beef is also an important dietary source of the water soluble B-complex vitamins.

Beef also contains Stearic acid, which can have a lowering of cholesterol levels.

This is just beef.

Raw fruits and vegetables have other things that make them superior to MRE's, like: enzymes, natural soluable and non soluable fibers, vitamins and minerals and other things like alkali ashing (wont get into this here).

Now you know why whole food is prefered to non whole foods


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I find it hard to eat all the protein i need in food form so have to use shakes, i have 3 a day as you see below which gives me 130g of protein which is 1/3 of my daily need as i use it with milk. My question is can i count the protein i get from these drinks as being a good source of protein. I weigh 205lbs and am 5" 8

breakfast.............porridge

protein shake

friut

vitamin

lunch..................tuna

new potatoes

dinner.................chicken

rice

veg

tea..................... chicken

scramble eggs 6

veg

TRAINING

protein shake

bed..................protein shake


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

how much chicken and how much tuna mate?


a skinless chicken breast weighing 3.5oz contains 31g of protein and 4g of fat.

at every meal try and eat 30-35g protein

if you are eating chicken breast and low gi carbs all day you will need to find some fats from somewhere. try a healthfood shop, buy some flaxseed like hacks said or you could try some fish oils

do not think that by consuming fat it will end up around your waistline. saturated fats and overeating on the carbs will contribute to your waist size as will eating meals that are too large

i always find fish is a good source of protein and you could try mixing up the oily fishes with ones that arent so oily. by varying your diet you will be more inclined to eat more often

plan your meals the day before. it is very hard to find a chicken breast when you are stuck on a production line

if you do not grow you arent eating enough, arent training hard enough or you are training too frequently or incorrectly


hope this helps


----------

